# Side-scan sonar pics of YDT-14 & YDT 15(?)



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure.

Bryan


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

You must stay on the water, i'm envious! Is this a ship or what?

Thanks for the numbers on the other spots you posted.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

KPTN said:


> You must stay on the water, i'm envious! Is this a ship or what?
> 
> Thanks for the numbers on the other spots you posted.


You are welcome.

The YDTs are two Navy dive tender ships that were placed as artifical reefs. If you would like to fish or dive it, you can find their numbers in this section of the forum.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the YDT 14 broken in half or is that something else to the aft?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

That is incredible. What kind of fish does it hold?


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> The YDTs are two Navy dive tender ships that were placed as artifical reefs. If you would like to fish or dive it, you can find their numbers in this section of the forum.


I have a couple fo numbers for dive tenders about 20 miles south of the pass, not sure if these are the same.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> That is incredible. What kind of fish does it hold?


To be honest, not much.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

KPTN said:


> I have a couple fo numbers for dive tenders about 20 miles south of the pass, not sure if these are the same.


Yep, the same.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

KPTN said:


> I have a couple fo numbers for dive tenders about 20 miles south of the pass, not sure if these are the same.


The very same.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

How long are the YDT's? (Was looking around online and found some that were about 140 ft.)


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> How long are the YDT's? (Was looking around online and found some that were about 140 ft.)


You can find the length and more here:
http://florida.greatestdivesites.com/pensacola/ydt_14_wreck


----------

